# Miter saw out feed stands



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Anyone have anything they really like for additional miter saw out feed?

I have used ridgid flip tops and find that they are a pain. To much weight on the stand and you pull it over. 

Best I've found is turning these Stanley fat max saw horses at an angle. They don't tip over very easy. 

Just curious if anyone else has anything that works good.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sometimes i use a step ladder:whistling


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> sometimes i use a step ladder:whistling


Not much adjustability there... :laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

A couple years back I cobbled together an adjustable "t" type stand out of leftover plywood. 
But, it was a pain to set up every day, so I scrapped it.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Spencer said:


> Not much adjustability there... :laughing:


That is what you use your quick clamps for---


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Craftsman deluxe miter saw stand. Integrated rollers.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Not much adjustability there... :laughing:


Yes there is... I clamp a "T" made from scrap 1x or 2x to the side of my step ladder, any height I need...:thumbsup:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I use a couple of the Rockwell Jawstands


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I just use a cheap roller stand from princess auto (kinda like harbor freight for canucks). I use it as my table saw out feed on site a lot too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I used a Mattison 404 today. Not real portable.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

http://rousseauco.com/miter-saw-stands/job-site-miter-saw-stand-model-2950/











the best I've used.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Google Andy's Paulk inspired Miter stand on tools of the trade .....

The stand extends to 24/feet total, is light and sets up fast ....and the outfeed extensions are solid so the trim doesnt drop when the short. 

Roller stands support the wings .


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I just pull the extensions out on my UG wings. The have built in stops.

Tom


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> I just pull the extensions out on my UG wings. The have built in stops.
> 
> Tom


Do you ever use additional supports with your UG wings? I may have one of those coming also... :whistling I'm going to give the wings a shot but also plan to make a nice and wide set of home made wings for it. The mobility of the cart is what really intrigues me about the setup.

Also, do you know if the standard starret tapes that you would get off amazon would replace the metric?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Do you ever use additional supports with your UG wings? I may have one of those coming also... :whistling I'm going to give the wings a shot but also plan to make a nice and wide set of home made wings for it. The mobility of the cart is what really intrigues me about the setup.
> 
> Also, do you know if the standard starret tapes that you would get off amazon would replace the metric?


Only if one of my MFT-3's happens to be at the end of the set up. 

They're very mobile, saw in the stored position or the working position. 

No I do not, but I do know how to calibrate the wings to the saw if the need arises.

Tom


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Rockwell-RK9033-JawStand/dp/B004AZWN88

These have been the best and most versatile for me

After those the ridgid ones are decent


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

been giving this thred some thought . 1st -never ever will i use roller stands . I find them in the least to be annoying added to that dangerous .if it gets bumped board rolls off of alingment to table or fense . not safe .
i do have a double section for my sawstop but rarely gets used .
i really liked that ridged flip stop . yes heavy boards move it ,like the trex . at times i have put weight on the legs to deal with this .sacks of cement worked well .
i now longer or rarely cut long beams with mitersaw .to much moving and wiggling around . to much weight on the stands and me .i will use hand held circular saws and a jig .besides seems like "murphys law" when i get the beam all adjust and tight to the fense i find it is just beyond the saw cut capacity .


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

first picture just to show off something i had fun making .used all hardwoods which added weight .top is adjustable . gets used at the shop alot . has gone to jobsights but a bit bulky .
next is a way that i made up the adjustable leg for a out feed table on one of the mitersaws .thats the leg off of a three legged level tripod .since lasers I never use it ,tried to sell it ,even tried to give it away .it makes great leg for the outfeed .it was very easy to attach to my table and a breeze to adjust . with this you could either make an extension .


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Spencer said:


> Not much adjustability there... :laughing:


Azek is self adjusting..:thumbup:


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

Philament said:


> I just use a cheap roller stand from princess auto (kinda like harbor freight for canucks). I use it as my table saw out feed on site a lot too.


I use a similar "Canadian Tire"version ..... http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/trifunction-stand-0556841p.html#srp which has three options. I use the roller or plain metal top the most. 

It took me a while (Doh!) to realize not to assemble the stand tightly. Play in the bolted connections enables the two parts of the base to be adjusted independently to sit solidly. (It would be better if one of the feet was adjustable.)


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Roller stands don't do it for me...


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Roller stands don't do it for me...



Yeah, I can't stand how they guide the stock. Not as big of a problem on niter saws, but on table saws they become dangerous.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

This is my setup. It works well. I have been looking into the festool ug cart and wings.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> This is my setup. It works well. I have been looking into the festool ug cart and wings.
> View attachment 310969




Do those lock on in some way or just sit on the dewalt stand? 


builddaley.com


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Do those lock on in some way or just sit on the dewalt stand?
> 
> 
> builddaley.com



I have a couple C clamps on the back that hold the 2 together. I'll snap a picture later.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Made these for my gravity rise stand. I got rid of the stand a few months ago, and have been meaning to re work the wings so they fit on the dewalt stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

